# remote codes



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

does anyone know the remote codes for TCL 43s525 TV. im using the RC65X remote and tried the code i found online but does not work and the TV brand is not listed in the settings on this DVR as too old probably. Its a HR24. Just looking to control the volume of tv with it. It already changes channels but wont do volume.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

drew64 said:


> does anyone know the remote codes for TCL 43s525 TV. im using the RC65X remote and tried the code i found online but does not work and the TV brand is not listed in the settings on this DVR as too old probably. Its a HR24. Just looking to control the volume of tv with it. It already changes channels but wont do volume.


Try using RCA - 11922 --or 11547 -- or any combo of RCA listed on the screen


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

Tried a bunch nine work. Called directv. They are sending a different remote. They think DVR maybe old as well and not compatible with it which made no sense. It’s a remote issue


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

drew64 said:


> Tried a bunch nine work. Called directv. They are sending a different remote. They think DVR maybe old as well and not compatible with it which made no sense. It's a remote issue


Try 11756.....


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If they send you a RC66X -It will work with Rca codes


----------



## Brad_73 (Jul 16, 2019)

WestDC said:


> If they send you a RC66X -It will work with Rca codes


You know this for a fact? On the 'newer' TCL Roku TV like the original poster has?

Last year I had a customer buy a bunch of those TCL Roku TVs from Best Buy. And the DirecTV remote (RC65x from the H25 receivers) would NOT control them. I did not have a RC66X remote to try.
The customer also had an HR54 with 3 client boxes (using the RC7X remotes), those DirecTV remotes 'would' control the TCL Roku TVs.
Going round & round with DirecTV & TCL, there was nothing that could be done. TCL said DirecTV would have to add the new Roku TV codes into the database for those remotes. And DirecTV was unlikely to do that for the old style remotes. We ended up putting the H25 boxes (with the RC65X remotes) on the older TVs.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Brad_73 said:


> You know this for a fact? On the 'newer' TCL Roku TV like the original poster has?
> 
> Last year I had a customer buy a bunch of those TCL Roku TVs from Best Buy. And the DirecTV remote (RC65x from the H25 receivers) would NOT control them. I did not have a RC66X remote to try.
> The customer also had an HR54 with 3 client boxes (using the RC7X remotes), those DirecTV remotes 'would' control the TCL Roku TVs.
> Going round & round with DirecTV & TCL, there was nothing that could be done. TCL said DirecTV would have to add the new Roku TV codes into the database for those remotes. And DirecTV was unlikely to do that for the old style remotes. We ended up putting the H25 boxes (with the RC65X remotes) on the older TVs.


https://forums.att.com/conversation...ctv-remote-to-tcl-tv/5defe49bbad5f2f60644264e


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Brad_73 said:


> You know this for a fact? On the 'newer' TCL Roku TV like the original poster has?
> 
> Last year I had a customer buy a bunch of those TCL Roku TVs from Best Buy. And the DirecTV remote (RC65x from the H25 receivers) would NOT control them. I did not have a RC66X remote to try.
> The customer also had an HR54 with 3 client boxes (using the RC7X remotes), those DirecTV remotes 'would' control the TCL Roku TVs.
> Going round & round with DirecTV & TCL, there was nothing that could be done. TCL said DirecTV would have to add the new Roku TV codes into the database for those remotes. And DirecTV was unlikely to do that for the old style remotes. We ended up putting the H25 boxes (with the RC65X remotes) on the older TVs.


I know that a RCX66 is "newer" than a RC65 -- I bought a 2019 LG and had a RC65 that would not find a code -- I had a rc66X and was able to get that to work --on the first try -- suggest you try one they can be had on ebay for a song


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

they are going to send me a new remote no charge. I believe the 66 one


----------



## Brad_73 (Jul 16, 2019)

studechip said:


> https://forums.att.com/conversation...ctv-remote-to-tcl-tv/5defe49bbad5f2f60644264e


That code does NOT work.
TCL Roku TVs had a software update in late 2018 that changed the remote code set. The old DirecTV remotes have not been able to work them since.



drew64 said:


> they are going to send me a new remote no charge. I believe the 66 one


Let us know if the new remote works. Will be interesting to see if DirecTV does indeed update the old style remote to work this.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

i had a TCL last year model that worked fine with remote it was s517 model. The s525 is newer so don't know about the software part of the TV.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I just purchased a TCL Roku TV 43S425, used with a 10 year old HR-24. I don't know the DTV remote number (it's worn off the remote face) but the remote does not contain codes to control this tv, after going through the whole search effort and trying the codes listed so far in this thread. What more recent remote number(s), if any, do I need to purchase? Would prefer if possible the old white large rectangle style so my wife would not have to learn the newer peanut style.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I just purchased a TCL Roku TV 43S425, used with a 10 year old HR-24. I don't know the DTV remote number (it's worn off the remote face) but the remote does not contain codes to control this tv, after going through the whole search effort and trying the codes listed so far in this thread. What more recent remote number(s), if any, do I need to purchase? Would prefer if possible the old white large rectangle style so my wife would not have to learn the newer peanut style.


Try this: DIRECTV 4-Device Universal Remote Control IR and Legacy RF (RCIRRF) from Solid Signal Your old remote won't work with newer TVs and AVRs, and I'm not sure a new one will work any better but it's worth a try.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

drew64 said:


> they are going to send me a new remote no charge. I believe the 66 one


The 66 has lots more codes than your old remote. If the model number has an "x" on the right side of it, it has 2 way communication with the 24 and that helps to program it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The 66 has lots more codes than your old remote. If the model number has an "x" on the right side of it, it has 2 way communication with the 24 and that helps to program it.


That reminds me, I have to find the code for a Sony AVR, STR DH800. That AVR has to be over ten years old and I know there was a code that worked but the new remotes I have won't take a code and they can't find a code. That's another question, how do I get one of the newer remotes to accept a code? If I can find one that works. _*Edmund*_...perhaps he's lurking?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> That reminds me, I have to find the code for a Sony AVR, STR DH800. That AVR has to be over ten years old and I know there was a code that worked but the new remotes I have won't take a code and they can't find a code. That's another question, how do I get one of the newer remotes to accept a code? If I can find one that works. _*Edmund*_...perhaps he's lurking?
> 
> Rich


You might try 10000 for old sony's


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> You might try 10000 for old sony's


I'll try that, but I need to know how to input codes. The remotes I have all search for codes. I could swear there's a way to input codes on them but I can't remember how to do it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

drew64 said:


> does anyone know the remote codes for TCL 43s525 TV. im using the RC65X remote and tried the code i found online but does not work and the TV brand is not listed in the settings on this DVR as too old probably. Its a HR24. Just looking to control the volume of tv with it. It already changes channels but wont do volume.


How did you manage to input the code on that remote?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

drew64 said:


> does anyone know the remote codes for TCL 43s525 TV. im using the RC65X remote and tried the code i found online but does not work and the TV brand is not listed in the settings on this DVR as too old probably. Its a HR24. Just looking to control the volume of tv with it. It already changes channels but wont do volume.


The remote came already to run the HR24 and that is why it changes channels and other things.
To control the volume you must program in a TV.
Go here : https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes2
follow the instructions to look for a code for your TV. Type in just the brand and more codes will pop up than if you type in the model number. An older TV might use the same code as the new TV.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> How did you manage to input the code on that remote?
> 
> Rich


Press and hold Mute and Select at the same time, then watch for the green light on the end to flash 2 times,
enter the code and then try it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Press and hold Mute and Select at the same time, then watch for the green light on the end to flash 2 times,
> enter the code and then try it.


Can't do that. As soon as I select "Audio Equipment" it goes directly to the screen that wants me to put in the name of the AVR. Nothing more I can do at that point. I know there's a way to do this. I'm using an RC68RX remote.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Can't do that. As soon as I select "Audio Equipment" it goes directly to the screen that wants me to put in the name of the AVR. Nothing more I can do at that point. I know there's a way to do this. I'm using an RC68RX remote.
> 
> Rich


If you are using IR remote, cover up the IR receiver in the HR24 so it does not see it. Or take the RC65 /6 into another room.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are using IR remote, cover up the IR receiver in the HR24 so it does not see it. Or take the RC65 /6 into another room.


I never use IR. It's an RC68RX remote. The problem is the remote will not let me input codes, it just wants to search for the codes and it comes up with nothing when it searches. I'm pretty sure I can get the proper code by lighting off an older remote, one that will only let me input the codes manually. Once I get the code...I'll be stuck because all I can do with the RC68 is let it search.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I never use IR. It's an RC68RX remote. The problem is the remote will not let me input codes, it just wants to search for the codes and it comes up with nothing when it searches. I'm pretty sure I can get the proper code by lighting off an older remote, one that will only let me input the codes manually. Once I get the code...I'll be stuck because all I can do with the RC68 is let it search.
> 
> Rich


If you switch out of RF you can enter the code for the AVR and get it to work, then switch back to RF since the TV and AVR are always IR signals.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you switch out of RF you can enter the code for the AVR and get it to work, then switch back to RF since the TV and AVR are always IR signals.


I'll try it right now. I don't see how that could possibly work but...nope. The same thing happens. I still cannot enter a code.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'll try it right now. I don't see how that could possibly work but...nope. The same thing happens. I still cannot enter a code.
> 
> Rich


In IR mode, take the remote to another room and try it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm gonna dig out an old remote and see if I can at least find the proper code...the oldest remote I have does the same thing. None of the remotes I have will let me input codes. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> In IR mode, take the remote to another room and try it.


Take it to another room and do what with it?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Take it to another room and do what with it?
> 
> Rich


Program in the code you think will work your device, then take it to the device and see if it works.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Codes for a Sony AVR
31058
31622
31759
32172
31441
31822
31158
31758
31258
31367
31958
31358
31382
31131
31658
31548
31529
31503
31406
31371
31858
31126
30689
30168
31347
30797
30815


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Can't do that. As soon as I select "Audio Equipment" it goes directly to the screen that wants me to put in the name of the AVR. Nothing more I can do at that point. I know there's a way to do this. I'm using an RC68RX remote.
> 
> Rich


Will any of the codes that it finds turn off the power ?
If yes, we can put in a code that sends all audio to the Sony ( I have to do this with my very old Yamaha ),


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Program in the code you think will work your device, then take it to the device and see if it works.


Got it. If I knew the code...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Will any of the codes that it finds turn off the power ?
> If yes, we can put in a code that sends all audio to the Sony ( I have to do this with my very old Yamaha ),


Yes, I found a couple that would turn off the AVR. And the volume control would work correctly until I backed out of the setup. Then it reverts to not working at all.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Codes for a Sony AVR
> 31058
> 31622
> 31759
> ...


I distinctly remember the code for the Sony began with a "2". What I don't get is why none of my remotes, especially the remotes that don't end in "x", won't let me input codes. I'll try all the above codes when I get a chance. This would be a lot easier if I knew the correct code. There must be a way to find it...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Got it. If I knew the code...
> 
> Rich


Most likely is the 32172. 
Then possibly, 31126, 31058, 31759 or 31441.
When I found and put in the actual model number this number came up.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Question: When you try to program the remote using a code number, Are you pressing *Menu, Remote, Program Remote ? If yes, that is what is blocking you from just entering a code.*
> 
> Most likely code is the 32172.
> Then possibly, 31126, 31058, 31759 or 31441.
> When I found and put in the actual model number this number came up.


To punch the volume thru to it,
move the slide to where you programmed it, preferably AV2,
Press and Hold the mute and select buttons and then count the 2 green flashes on the end of the remote.
Now type in the code 993 and then the Select button. This says it punches audio to all devices.

*Put the slider in AV2 and try the search again. It should find it. It would not find it if you had the slider in AV1. AV1 codes do start with a 2 but Audio codes are all a 3.*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, punch thru is important. Otherwise just tries to control TV vol.

(I'll be bummed if the latest RC6 remotes wind up like the 7s and have to get their AVR codes beamed from the genie. We've always been able to input the RC6 directly.)

I hope you guys get this figured out. Good luck!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> To punch the volume thru to it,
> move the slide to where you programmed it, preferably AV2,
> Press and Hold the mute and select buttons and then count the 2 green flashes on the end of the remote.
> Now type in the code 993 and then the Select button. This says it punches audio to all devices.
> ...


On my HR putting the remote in AV1 or AV2 modes isn't possible. The only option I can see is the letting the damn thing search for codes. For that, the remote must be in D* mode.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Yeah, punch thru is important. Otherwise just tries to control TV vol.
> 
> (I'll be bummed if the latest RC6 remotes wind up like the 7s and have to get their AVR codes beamed from the genie. We've always been able to input the RC6 directly.)
> 
> I hope you guys get this figured out. Good luck!


Good luck would be finding an old remote. Apparently some nitwit threw them out. Guess who the nitwit is...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> On my HR putting the remote in AV1 or AV2 modes isn't possible. The only option I can see is the letting the damn thing search for codes. For that, the remote must be in D* mode.
> 
> Rich


OK, let's start over.
Menu,
Settings & Help.
Settings.
Remote Control,
Program Remote,
AV2 ( this is on screen not on the remote ),
Audio Equipment,
Choose your Brand,
Follow instructions on the screen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> OK, let's start over.
> Menu,
> Settings & Help.
> Settings.
> ...


That does not work as you think it does, on my equipment. All I get doing that is a search for a code as I keep saying. You seem to be able to input codes, which remote are you using?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The 66 has lots more codes than your old remote. If the model number has an "x" on the right side of it, it has 2 way communication with the 24 and that helps to program it.


I've tried remotes with an "X" and without an "X" and the same thing happens with both. They both seem to have "2-way communication".

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I've tried remotes with an "X" and without an "X" and the same thing happens with both. They both seem to have "2-way communication".
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> That does not work as you think it does, on my equipment. All I get doing that is a search for a code as I keep saying. You seem to be able to input codes, which remote are you using?
> 
> Rich


Yes, I actually did those steps and typed them in as I did each 1 of them.

Can you choose "Reset Remote" ?
If yes, do that and start all over as if you never had a problem.
It not, Press mute and select and hold them both down until the green light flashes 2 times,
now type in 981. This will reset the remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stupid question time, but do you have a TV set up? I remember others saying that you have to have TV set up first to program an AVR?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Stupid question time, but do you have a TV set up? I remember others saying that you have to have TV set up first to program an AVR?


That is correct. Must program a TV first. Thanks for that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, I actually did those steps and typed them in as I did each 1 of them.
> 
> Can you choose "Reset Remote" ?
> If yes, do that and start all over as if you never had a problem.
> ...


This isn't helping. Appreciate the attempts but I know how to do everything you've suggested. And nothing works. Let me add this: The remotes I've tried have all taken the codes the search found and the remotes will change the volume as they're supposed to. But I have to change the switch on the top of the remote to "AV1" to do that. It will not work properly if I leave the remote's switch on the Death Star icon, where it should work.

So, I ask this question one more time: How do I manually input codes on one of the newer remotes? I have tried two older RC64R remotes and the same thing happens with them. I have no remotes that are older. What really bothers me is I know there's a workaround of some sort that allows us to input codes manually using the newer remotes. I'm pretty sure I've done it. I just can't do it now.

I could sit downstairs and let the search function run until it finds a code that actually works but I don't have the patience for that. I've already spent far too much time doing that. There has to be a way to input the codes manually using the newer remotes. That's all I need.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Stupid question time, but do you have a TV set up? I remember others saying that you have to have TV set up first to program an AVR?


Not a stupid question. We were told years ago that setting up the TV first was the proper thing to do. I always do that. I have two Sony AVR setups in my home. Both AVRs are set up the same way. The AVR I'm having the problem with is on a 24-500 and I have no idea how old the AVR is. My 44 uses the other AVR, STR-DN1010, and I have never had a problem with a D* remote and that AVR. And I cannot input codes on the Genie setup either. Matter of fact, none of my HRs will accept codes from any of my remotes manually.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> the remotes will change the volume as they're supposed to........But I have to change the switch on the top of the remote to "AV1" to do that. It will not work properly if I leave the remote's switch on the Death Star icon, where it should work.


Another stupid question, the volume works when on AV1 but not on D*, correct? Did you try setting up "volume punch through" (I think thats what its called) so that the volume controls the AVR while the slider switch is on D*?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> I never use IR. It's an RC68RX remote. The problem is the remote will not let me input codes, it just wants to search for the codes and it comes up with nothing when it searches. I'm pretty sure I can get the proper code by lighting off an older remote, one that will only let me input the codes manually. Once I get the code...I'll be stuck because all I can do with the RC68 is let it search.
> 
> Rich


Are you sure it is an RC68RX remote? Doing a Google search I can't even find one of those. The closest it finds is RC66RX.

DIRECTV 480 RC66RX Universal Remote


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Not a stupid question. We were told years ago that setting up the TV first was the proper thing to do. I always do that. I have two Sony AVR setups in my home. Both AVRs are set up the same way. The AVR I'm having the problem with is on a 24-500 and I have no idea how old the AVR is. My 44 uses the other AVR, STR-DN1010, and I have never had a problem with a D* remote and that AVR. And I cannot input codes on the Genie setup either. Matter of fact, none of my HRs will accept codes from any of my remotes manually.
> 
> Rich


RICH --I have a unused (NEW) RC66X if you want it --


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Another stupid question, the volume works when on AV1 but not on D*, correct? Did you try setting up "volume punch through" (I think thats what its called) so that the volume controls the AVR while the slider switch is on D*?





WestDC said:


> RICH --I have a unused (NEW) RC66X if you want it --email me a goldw1500 AT hot mail (DOT) com


Thanks for the offer, I have a couple of them. The same thing happens with them.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay - hope you can get it resolved


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Are you sure it is an RC68RX remote? Doing a Google search I can't even find one of those. The closest it finds is RC66RX.
> 
> DIRECTV 480 RC66RX Universal Remote


Yup, absolutely positive. No doubt about it. Why/how could I be wrong? All those thoughts passed thru my mind when I read your post. Then I took another, closer look at my good old 68RX and...one of the dogs had chewed up the top of the remote a bit and...you're right! The second "6" has a tooth mark on it and it looks like an "8". Went downstairs (very dark room) and took a closer look at that RC68RX and that's another RC66RX! Sorry for the confusion.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Okay - hope you can get it resolved


Been dealing with it since I changed remotes a few years ago. Just thought someone might have figured out how to input codes manually on the newer remotes. I cleaned out a bin a few months ago and threw out a lot of old remotes, never thought I'd find a use for them. Wrong again. I never return remotes when I get a replacement, I had a lot of old remotes and still had a bunch of the old Tivo peanut remotes, they were thrown out too.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Been dealing with it since I changed remotes a few years ago. Just thought someone might have figured out how to input codes manually on the newer remotes. I cleaned out a bin a few months ago and threw out a lot of old remotes, never thought I'd find a use for them. Wrong again. I never return remotes when I get a replacement, I had a lot of old remotes and still had a bunch of the old Tivo peanut remotes, they were thrown out too.
> 
> Rich


Question:
When you press the Mute and Select each of them make the green light blink. Are you counting those as the 2 flashes that you are supposed to get ?
They do not count, wait until they flash 2 times again.

This is in reference as to typing in a code direcctly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Question:
> When you press the Mute and Select each of them make the green light blink. Are you counting those as the 2 flashes that you are supposed to get ?
> They do not count, wait until they flash 2 times again.
> 
> *This is in reference to typing in a code directly.*


That is what I'd like to do. I can't do that.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> That is what I'd like to do. I can't do that.
> 
> Rich


Have you tried doing a direct code with your TV system OFF ?
No DirecTV, no TV, no AVR.

Have you tried to choose Reset Remote ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried doing a direct code with your TV system OFF ?
> No DirecTV, no TV, no AVR.
> 
> Have you tried to choose Reset Remote ?


Did you read the post where I said the remote was programmed to control the volume but I had to have the remote in AV1 mode? I know how to program the remotes, what I can't do is input codes.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Did you read the post where I said the remote was programmed to control the volume but I had to have the remote in AV1 mode? I know how to program the remotes, what I can't do is input codes.
> 
> Rich


This should unlock the Volume Lock that might be assigned already.
993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices

The above is from the attached PDF file that I loaded.

I am at a total loss for your problem.
We have the same remote and same DVR, HR24, and I can do all that I have typed for you to try.

Anybody have a clue, please step in to help Rich.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> To punch the volume thru to it,
> move the slide to where you programmed it, preferably AV2,
> Press and Hold the mute and select buttons and then count the 2 green flashes on the end of the remote.
> Now type in the code 993 and then the Select button. This says it punches audio to all devices.
> ...


Okay, I got it. Not quite sure how but it works. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Another stupid question, the volume works when on AV1 but not on D*, correct? Did you try setting up "volume punch through" (I think thats what its called) so that the volume controls the AVR while the slider switch is on D*?


I think I just did that. Why that option is not part of the setup procedure baffles me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This should unlock the Volume Lock that might be assigned already.
> 993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices
> 
> The above is from the attached PDF file that I loaded.
> ...


Could not have done it without you, thanks again.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So it’s working now?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Okay, I got it. Not quite sure how but it works. Thanks.
> 
> Rich


So glad to read that it's working!!

Sounds like maybe the vol lock and/or punch thru were out of whack. (These have caused me problems in the past as well.)

I was starting to panic thinking that an RC "68" was the latest remote that would require getting codes beamed from the HR (like the 73s) and not contained within the remote the way it comes.

As an aside (causing further panic) I recalled that the RC6 IR-only remote that came with the H25 and was a two-way programmable.

Although the H25 contained an *exact* model listing for my old AVR, The code it "beamed" was incorrect!

I wound up doing what I've always done and got the correct code listing from the old HR21's list of codes and entered it manually.

Been using that method ever since...

As another aside (covered in another thread) I was trying to program a new RC73 with the old AVR code and finally conceded that remote requires an _active_ genie to program, as it does not contain the code as-is, and there is no way to manually enter it.

(It will have to wait until I start up that HR again, but it at least _did_ beam the correct code)

Now, here's also to hoping using a new remote isn't gonna start giving you the problem jimmie57 and I are having with the "new equipment" found nag! (Apparently triggered initially by the use of a new remote.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So it's working now?


Yup, and your suggestion about the "punch thru" thing made me remember that was part of the remote setup for years and then they changed things and omitted it. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, one remote problem solved and that brings me to another similar problem. I have this soundbar: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AT3IIFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 This soundbar has never worked correctly with my D* remote. Same thing, the code is in AV1, and the remote works correctly if I move the switch on top of the remote to AV1 but it won't control the volume in Death Star mode. I have tried the 993 thing and that does nothing. Same model remote RC66RX. I've tried resetting the remote a few times and it still doesn't work correctly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> So glad to read that it's working!!
> 
> Sounds like maybe the vol lock and/or punch thru were out of whack. (These have caused me problems in the past as well.)
> 
> ...


Interesting, I was wondering about the remotes for the Genies in this context. I've been getting the correct codes but the setup procedure that used to work so well seems to be screwed up.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Well, one remote problem solved and that brings me to another similar problem. I have this soundbar: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AT3IIFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 This soundbar has never worked correctly with my D* remote. Same thing, the code is in AV1, and the remote works correctly if I move the switch on top of the remote to AV1 but it won't control the volume in Death Star mode. I have tried the 993 thing and that does nothing. Same model remote RC66RX. I've tried resetting the remote a few times and it still doesn't work correctly.
> 
> Rich


You might need to Unlock the Audio and then try to re-program the Audio Punch thru.
This should unlock the Volume Lock that might be assigned already.
993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices
Then 993+Select to punch thru all devices.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> Yup, and your suggestion about the "punch thru" thing made me remember that was part of the remote setup for years and then they changed things and omitted it. Thanks.
> 
> Rich


Outstanding, glad we could help.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Interesting, I was wondering about the remotes for the Genies in this context. I've been getting the correct codes but *the setup procedure that used to work so well seems to be screwed up*.
> 
> Rich


Yeah this might make me leery of trying to program from the genie. Most likely I'll find out eventually.

I'm really hoping I can finish the RC7 programming (if I ever get around to reconnecting the HR44). I really would like it to work the vol on my old AVR when using that RC7 with the H25 receiver.

I've got another new in the bag RC7 for the HR44 when and if...

The only RC6 programming I ever tried to set up with the genie was to get it to work IR from the AV1 position using a different IR code than the default one.

Other than that, all my RC6 programming has always (and only successfully) been done manually.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You might need to Unlock the Audio and then try to re-program the Audio Punch thru.
> This should unlock the Volume Lock that might be assigned already.
> 993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices
> Then 993+Select to punch thru all devices.


I read this right after you posted it. At that time I had done the first step and the SB's volume still could not be changed by the remote. I got back to the SB thing last night and the D* remote was controlling the volume. I did nothing to it, it just started working. Not sure what happened but it's working correctly for the first time in a long time. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Yeah this might make me leery of trying to program from the genie. Most likely I'll find out eventually.
> 
> I'm really hoping I can finish the RC7 programming (if I ever get around to reconnecting the HR44). I really would like it to work the vol on my old AVR when using that RC7 with the H25 receiver.
> 
> ...


I've switched remotes several times on the 44 and had no problems. But I haven't done that recently. Leaving the 993 thing out of the setup for the remotes was an awful mistake. And it won't be fixed.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I should probably also mention years ago TheRatPatrol sent me a link (it was like back in 2014) for a downloadable PDF, entire instructions for RC6 remote.

Don't know if that link is still good anymore, but I'm sure I still got that manual somewhere.

It's gotten me out of a few "binds" every so often. Nearly everything you need to know about the RC6 (circa back then).

IIRC it was good PDF version of a thick "pamphlet" printed version that came with the first replacement remote I ever bought at a big box store years ago (long since lost).

Also *don't know why it took me this long to remember*, but there's probably a few of us that have it and have used it (maybe it's still searchable).

These really were good old "universal" remotes and capable of doing plenty for being mainly a sat box control.

(I'm still astounded by the functions it can actually control for a nearly 30-y-o "vintage" AVR!)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I should probably also mention years ago TheRatPatrol sent me a link (it was like back in 2014) for a downloadable PDF, entire instructions for RC6 remote.
> 
> Don't know if that link is still good anymore, but I'm sure I still got that manual somewhere.
> 
> ...


This is a manual for the RC65 in pdf format.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> This is a manual for the RC65 in pdf format.


Thanks!


----------

